# Windows 7 exits mainstream support: What you need to know



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Yet another end is nigh for Windows 7. After months of buildupMicrosoft killed standalone software sales of the operating system in October 2013, and Windows 7 consumer PCs stopped being manufactured in October 2014the venerable OS is finally exiting mainstream support on January 13, 2015. And for months now, the Web has been flooded with a wave of confused or downright fearmongering headlines and articles implying that Windows 7 is following Windows XP into the graveyard.
> 
> It's not.


Here


----------

